# WKO , Performance Manager Chart values



## mtbiker4ever (Mar 17, 2009)

need a little help guys... I started to use WKO and so far a I have about 4 weeks of data (I know it is not enough to show it in the chart) but Im trying to find out what would be the correct starting value for CTL, ALT and also have for CTL constant 42 and ATL constant 7. I don't if I should be using different number or not?:thumbsup: 

Thanks


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

The time constants are fine, leave them.

If you have been riding about the same time and intensity for a while, set the starting CTL and ATL to what the CTL is now after 4 weeks. It'll be a bit low but reasonably close.


----------



## mtbiker4ever (Mar 17, 2009)

Oh ok... yeah, I have been riding pretty much the same time and intensity 3 weeks the same, one week recovery week..

So should I set the CTL and ATL the same starting values at what my CTL is now?


----------



## Alex_Simmons/RST (Jan 12, 2008)

Multiply your _average_ weekly hours x 7:
for past 3 weeks gives you an ATL seed value
for past 3 months give you an CTL seed value

e.g. average 8 hours/week for past 3 months - use 7 x 8 = 56.

Of course it depends on how hard you ride and it's most definitely possible to have higher CTL on 8 hrs/week but often riders find out with their power meters how slack they actually have been and also tend to overestimate how much they really ride.


----------



## mtbiker4ever (Mar 17, 2009)

Alex_Simmons/RST said:


> Multiply your _average_ weekly hours x 7:
> for past 3 weeks gives you an ATL seed value
> for past 3 months give you an CTL seed value
> 
> ...



MMM. If I do that the graph changes completely... I did the math, usually my weekly hours are
1 week 17 hours aprox 860 TSS
2 week 18 hours aprox 932 TSS
3 week 19 hours aprox 980 TSS
4 week 11 hours aprox 550 TSS

I did it by average of 18 hours so 18 x7= 126.... but that changes the graph big time.....


Should I leave it with the 126 as starting value for CTL and ATL ?
and how about the constant should I leave it 42 and 7?
thanks for the help


----------



## Alex_Simmons/RST (Jan 12, 2008)

mtbiker4ever said:


> MMM. If I do that the graph changes completely... I did the math, usually my weekly hours are
> 1 week 17 hours aprox 860 TSS
> 2 week 18 hours aprox 932 TSS
> 3 week 19 hours aprox 980 TSS
> ...


If you are doing big hours recently then you should expect a high ATL value, unless you are tooling along all the time.

e.g. at an average IF of 0.70, 18 hours is 882 TSS/week or 126 TSS/day.

As for CTL, you need to assess what you've been doing for several months.

Leave the time constants, you really need a couple of season's data to assess those.


----------



## mtbiker4ever (Mar 17, 2009)

Alex_Simmons/RST said:


> If you are doing big hours recently then you should expect a high ATL value, unless you are tooling along all the time.
> 
> e.g. at an average IF of 0.70, 18 hours is 882 TSS/week or 126 TSS/day.
> 
> ...



THANKS FOR THE HELP>>>:thumbsup:


----------

